# Boo Boo's Not 4 the squimish!!!



## swizzle (Sep 15, 2011)

We all get them from time to time and some just make you feel plan dumb. This is my latest Boo Boo. I had 2 home made stitches in it but one came untied so I pulled it out. I cleaned it up, peroxide, added the stitches, then alcoholed it and now I'm rockin' out with a scooby doo boo boo sticker. Did this trying to start my chainsaw. Here's mine, now lets see yours. Swiz


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yikes! Go to the hospital for that! Who knows if that string is sterile? You're asking for an infection with that one... []

 I sliced up my finger pretty bad in art class in 7th grade. I was the third person to cut themselves that class period... We had a substitute... [8D] Had to get 4 or 5 stitches. It's still kind of deformed. I wonder if I have a picture of the stitches...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2011)

I see gangrene setting in.. maybe.. that's pretty dam yucky, Swiz.. if I were a mod I'd erase that pic..!


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty yucky, how did you manage to shave around it?

 This was a few years back when I was young, dumb, and inebriated. My friend nearly cut my ring finger in half with a jagged sword (don't ask, don't remember how) and had to get 12 stitches. Goes all the way up my fingernail. Drove myself to the hospital too.
 (I do not condone D & D)


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice whorl print.. hand looks relatively clean.. not in immediate danger of hurlin' ..close..


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2011)

slipped coming up my stairs about 3 months ago and landed on my head cracking it open pretty good, not the best pic but you get the idea.....Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2011)

Reaching for barf bag now.. ..urgll-hmnmnuhhh...


----------



## coreya (Sep 15, 2011)

One of many work related! Lost count of the number of stitches but it looked like a filet of a chicken leg.


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> One of many work related! Lost count of the number of stitches but it looked like a filet of a chicken leg.


 I love chicken .....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Good one. Staph infection. Had a split lip and had to touch it with my dirty fingers. Did 4 days in the hospital for this one


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 15, 2011)

At least the food was good(to look at, couldn't manage to eat it though)


----------



## swizzle (Sep 15, 2011)

If you think its too bad then lock it and let it sink into the archives. It does seem to have some interest though and I did label it not for the squimish so people would be warned. No worries on the infection part. I've done worse then this last month and I'm heeling just fine. I got it cleaned out good with peroxide and alcohol and then filled the crack with triple action antibiotic and covered it with a band aid. The thread is new but even then I have it drenched in rubbing alcohol and I've been taking garlic for the past week so I doubt it'll get any more then a little red. I'm not sure if I have tough skin or a dull needle. I picked the smallest needle and had to use a thimble to push it through. Even then the needle was bending. Thought I was gonna break it. That would have been a fun one. The needle was brand new as well and when I was done it got tossed in the trash. 

 Anyway's here's the pic of my head. There's 3 metal flanges that stick out and hold a screen over my pellet stoves chimney pipe. I was climbing out from under the house and stood up quick and almost got knocked to the ground. It was a good one. I had a blood trail leading into the house dripping off of my elbows and covered my head the best I could with my shirt. Opened the door and yelled to the wife to put the kids in their room. They didn't need to see it, got the bleeding to stop and butterfly stitched it with 3 stitches. The next 2 days my neck was stiff from jamming my head so hard. Its a good thing my skull stopped that tin from going any deeper. Swiz


----------



## peejrey (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm.....
 I split the section between my thumb, and my hand with a corn axe once......
 ONCE!!!!
 Didn't have time to take a picture...
 Sorry[][]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Probly made a sweet Harry Potter style lightning bolt scar Swiz


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger


 Not sure if I should even ask WTH I'm looking at here...[8D]


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Good one. Staph infection. Had a split lip and had to touch it with my dirty fingers. Did 4 days in the hospital for this one


 Angelina Jolie in drag....LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2011)

This is really graphic, guys.. I understand the inspiration, and I'm glad it's in General Chat where at least you have to be a registered member to see ..but I'm not sure we can keep a thread like this for very long.. I haven't made up my mind how to feel about this, I still have several barf bags on stand-by.. but I'm not the final word around here by any means.. 
 I do have a bunch of them things you get on the plane for covering your eyes, some in original plastic wrap for sale PM me.. []


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> If you think its too bad then lock it and let it sink into the archives. It does seem to have some interest though and I did label it not for the squimish so people would be warned. No worries on the infection part. I've done worse then this last month and I'm heeling just fine. I got it cleaned out good with peroxide and alcohol and then filled the crack with triple action antibiotic and covered it with a band aid. The thread is new but even then I have it drenched in rubbing alcohol and I've been taking garlic for the past week so I doubt it'll get any more then a little red. I'm not sure if I have tough skin or a dull needle. I picked the smallest needle and had to use a thimble to push it through. Even then the needle was bending. Thought I was gonna break it. That would have been a fun one. The needle was brand new as well and when I was done it got tossed in the trash.
> 
> Anyway's here's the pic of my head. There's 3 metal flanges that stick out and hold a screen over my pellet stoves chimney pipe. I was climbing out from under the house and stood up quick and almost got knocked to the ground. It was a good one. I had a blood trail leading into the house dripping off of my elbows and covered my head the best I could with my shirt. Opened the door and yelled to the wife to put the kids in their room. They didn't need to see it, got the bleeding to stop and butterfly stitched it with 3 stitches. The next 2 days my neck was stiff from jamming my head so hard. Its a good thing my skull stopped that tin from going any deeper. Swiz


 Time for a can of Captain Tony's Spray on Hair Swiz...[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 16, 2011)

I nearly severed my big toe by dropping a glass bottle of Frappucino on it.  It would have been a cooler story if it was an antique bottle.  I don't have any pictures now, but they are in the archives on here.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 16, 2011)

You guys are making my butt pucker...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 16, 2011)

failures of the natural selection process[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 16, 2011)

In my defense, the cut inflicted was not technically of my own doing. I was having difficulty carving linoleum with some sharp metal utensil, and I was pushing hard into it. My friend was frustrated at my failure I suppose, so she hit my elbow. That released the force of my arm, which then carried the tool straight into my other hand, specifically my left index finger. The cut was pretty deep, it must've hit some kind of nerve. I still have no feeling in a quarter of my finger. I don't remember there being any pain, just lots of blood. Not a fun day...


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 16, 2011)

how about a grease burn covered in cadaver skin?  not me  my 12 year old in february.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 16, 2011)

popped like a grape!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> popped like a grape!


 
 Eeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuugggggghhhh!!!! That is horrifying. Ouch! 

 Anyone else imagine this?


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2011)

Charlie, this is entertaining!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Nice whorl print.. hand looks relatively clean.. not in immediate danger of hurlin' ..close..


 how is my whorl print? too much?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not a whorl, looks like a tentarch.. you oughta get that tucked in and sewed up now..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a run in with a rival  privy digger   [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like you had a run on with Cluck-U.. []


----------



## Dugout (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I had a run in with a rival  privy digger [8|]


 Do you want mustard on that too Rick?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 16, 2011)

nothing but minor flesh wounds...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 bhahahaha I was waiting to see who would say that![8D]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Rick, that's how both of my arms looked when I cut my head open. The blood was running down both arms and dripping off my elbows. A lot of blood vessels in the scalp. Which finger did you slice in that pic?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Hey Rick, that's how both of my arms looked when I cut my head open. The blood was running down both arms and dripping off my elbows. A lot of blood vessels in the scalp. Which finger did you slice in that pic?


 
 Read what Renee (dugout) said  lol  [8D]
   But I did get hit in the head with a roof shingle as a kid,the blood would not stop,some punk kid threw it up in the air and wack stuck in my head!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> nothing but minor flesh wounds...


 

 at least he didnt get his sward arm cut off lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> how about a grease burn covered in cadaver skin?  not me  my 12 year old in february.


 
 holly shitttittit that bad


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 16, 2011)

less than a year later his fingers look fine.  the beauty of youth.  greg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2011)

dead peoples skin on his fingers?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2011)

If anyone wishes they didn't feel so good and wants to feel ill, like hurlsville.. well all you gotta do is hang around on this thread.. we have only the finest selection of truly repulsive close-ups of horrible, hideous bodily injuries.. and you thought you had to go downtown to see some action.. not any more! Just stay tuned and see the latest mutilation -OR- get busy mutilating yourself, and make sure the camera is handy. []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 17, 2011)

> at least he didnt get his sword arm cut off lol


 
 well ... he got a few more flesh wounds...


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> nothing but minor flesh wounds...


 

 That scene and those Monty Python movies were a real hoot back in the day!  Remember the scene with the excessively corpulant gent in the restaurant who ate so much his abdomen blew out and he was still able to vomit exorcism style?

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 17, 2011)

> Remember the scene with the excessively corpulant gent in the restaurant who ate so much his abdomen blew out and he was still able to vomit exorcism style?


 
 That was in the "meaning of life". I had almost successfully erased it from my memory, thanks for renewing it []


----------



## swizzle (Sep 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was wondering why I was in the mood for a burger and fries after that pic. [][][]. I think the worst one I did was bury a box cutter blade into my calf. There was an instant spurt of blood as big around as a marker and about a foot long that just shot out all over the carpet. Fixed that one with super glue!! [][][] Note to self...use a saw to cut a 5 gallon bucket in half next time. [8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> If anyone wishes they didn't feel so good and wants to feel ill, like hurlsville.. well all you gotta do is hang around on this thread.. we have only the finest selection of truly repulsive close-ups of horrible, hideous bodily injuries.. and you thought you had to go downtown to see some action.. not any more! Just stay tuned and see the latest mutilation -OR- get busy mutilating yourself, and make sure the camera is handy. []


 well............if you say so[8|][&:]


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 19, 2011)

What a bunch of roughnecks.   My last injury is 6 stiches long and all healed now, (self inflicted utility knife wound)  but I just picked up this lovely Poison ivy last week.  I was fishing, I got my lure wrapped around a branch across the river so I went around the bridge, down the bank, and what do you know.... it wasn't worth the $8.00 frog I got back.   At least it's only on one arm.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 19, 2011)

This one's pretty fresh, happened an hour ago ... but no photo I'm afraid (not yet any way!) Busy cleaning bottles using hydrofluoric acid (fortunately pretty diluted). Put a bottle in, bending over the tub and gloop .. a blob of acid shot straight up into my right eye []. Ran to wash it out and used eye drops. Stinging & red, but at least I can see enough to read these threads !


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

Last night I was baking meatball parm sandwiches in the oven on an aluminum tray.. took the tray out of the oven with a towel, like yer spose to.. then on the way to the counter, for some inexplicable reason, I went to switch hands and grab the tray.. my thumb got the worst of it.. I actually heard my skin sizzle before I reacted and dropped the tray..


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

...here, kitty...


----------



## Stardust (Sep 19, 2011)

Charlie what the heck is that on the floor near the meatball? [] Some kink of Romanian meatball picker upper?

 Oh darn, I wish I had the nurses take pics of my stitches from my biopsy on my leg  from last week and my new infusion port was put in with stitches through my neck and then placed under my skin above my chest to get fluids every day now for 8 hours a day. 

 The nurses told me I was very black + blue, more so than most people. Then to access the port they said now we have to stick this big needle through your skin into the port. I said I kind of thought so, but didn't think it would hurt. They said it would hurt the first few times. Luckily or not so lucky I felt nothing ~ []



 Maybe next week, somehow I'll get a pic of both. All the stitches will dissolve, and the steri strips will all fall off once the dressings can come off


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait, Star! [] On the floor is the former identical twin of the meatball sandwich on the counter, bread and all.. in Romania they just pick it up and eat it anyway.. []


----------



## Stardust (Sep 19, 2011)

Your so funny ~ [] I bet you picked it up and eat it too ~ 
 Why not? []
 Ha ~
 star ~ *


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

I ain't answering that.. [8|]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 QUICK!!! 5 SECOND RULE!!!!  
 No use cryin over dropped meatballs.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

..you wanna see something really disgusting?? [&:]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 19, 2011)

GO FOR IT


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

..you sure? it's kinda nasty...


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 19, 2011)

I can fold that bad boy in half and house it myself. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 19, 2011)

What toppings did you order, Charlie? Vomit puree...?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

...you tell me.. I can't believe this thing is in my home... it looks like it's breathing..[]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 19, 2011)

Ill bring a sixer of MGD vortex, if you let me eat your pizza and watch the Giants game on your couch.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

...just ring the bell and leave the 6'er on the porch, in the cooler.. I paid online, put your tip on the card whatever you want and fake my signature on the receipt.. mail a copy to my accountant.. thanks my good man!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Close the box on that pizza, shake well for a minute, invert, repeat... Then show us the thing... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll try later, I'm busy devouring it now.. I'm getting pizza grease all over my keyboard, it's getting slippery..


----------



## Stardust (Sep 23, 2011)

Charlie, I hope it was as good as it L@@ked ~ []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 23, 2011)

It was sinfully scrumptious, Star! The heartburn is almost gone, too.. []


----------



## swizzle (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to change the subject Cyber. [] Got anymore fluffy animals to post? Maybe fluffy animals with food? [][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 23, 2011)

I haz u covered, swizzle... []


----------



## swizzle (Sep 23, 2011)

[][][][] If that don't take you to a happy place then nothing will!! Awesome [][][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 23, 2011)

[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, now let's get back to the gore []


----------



## swizzle (Sep 25, 2011)

I see your fluffy Nom Nom's and raise you a smashed thumb from a roller at work!!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's where they had to take out a suspicious swollen lymph node.  That thing hurt like a b****!  I couldn't sleep on that side for a month, which makes sleep pretty much impossible for someone with neck problems, already.  My whole neck was black and blue and yellow, but I'll let you use your imagination...


----------



## carobran (Sep 26, 2011)

well,i was gonna go get a snack.......................now i think ill pass^^^^^[][]^^^^[X(][X(]^^^^[:'(][:'(]............[]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 26, 2011)

I just had a big slice of Pineapple Upside Down Cake with Cool Whip. MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMmmmmm Good


----------

